# [VZW] SRVCC with the SGSIII



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw articles from Qualcomm's website saying the MSM8960 uses SRVCC... Does anyone know if this is supported on the SGSIII? And does Verizon's network even support this yet? (I would imagine not since they don't have VoLTE yet...)


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

the gs3 does VOLTE on verizon network.


----------

